# Fotos nuevas de la ciudad heroica de Tacna



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Tacna es una ciudad muy hermosa, esta progresando aunque es muy lento aun, llegue a ver varios proyectos en la UTAC, uno que a grabe fue el del aeropuerto que llamo mucho mi atencion, ese lo posteo despues, por otro lado el intercambio cultural con los Ariqueños es muy fuerte y en ambas ciudades se nota los lazos entre ambas sociedades, el viaje fue muy agradable no me puedo quejar, aqui les dejo las fotos de Tacna.

*Algunos valles que se dejan ver en el camino* 









*Control de Aduana* 









*Vista de Tacna bajando por el cerro* 









*Entrada a Tacna* 










*El centro historico de la ciudad* 



































































































*Una pileta* 




























*La Prefectura* 




























*El Arco* 




























*La catedral de Tacna* 
































































*Local de Lan* 



















*Locales comerciales* 




































*Galeria en construccion* 









*Creo que este es el edificio mas alto en Tacna* 





































*Alameda* 



















*Gran Hotel Tacna* 



















*Universidad de Tacna* 













































Espero que les haya gustado este pequeño tour por la ciudad.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

wow!!! q cambiada esta tacna después de 3 años en q la visite! Emilio muy muy buenas fotos, muchas gracias :cheers:


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Tacna se ve muy chévere...Buen trabajo Filter


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Las primeras fotos no me gustaron mucho pero sí me parecieron bonitas las del centro de la ciudad, tiene areas verdes bien cuidadas y la catedral está bien limpia tambien, pero como tú dices, aun la ciudad está en un progreso lento.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

gracias Filter x las fotos!!! q bien se ve Tacna!!!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

muy chevre las fotos !! ,, Pintoresca tacna !!!


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Q bien se ve la ciudad heroica de Tacna!!


----------



## Andres1540 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, gracias por las fotos ,yo tuve la oportunidad de visitar Tacna este verano realmente una ciudad ordenada y limpia ,y el centro de la ciudad muy acogedor.
Saludos


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Que buenas fotos filter kay: están bien chevres, Tacna se ve bien, saben, esa galería en construcción se parece bastante a el mall de Piura, plaza del sol.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

QUE BUENO VER UN NUEVO AREQUIPEÑO EN EL FORO...........................LAS FOTOS DE TACNA ESTAN MUY BUENAS, SE VE BASTANTE BIEN LA CIUDAD.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

wow esas pistas!!!!!!Que ordenada la ciudad de Tacna,ha cambiado muchisimo.Estoy viendo un cambio radical en muchas de nuestras provincias,y eso me alegra muchisimo!!!


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy bonita la ciudad, aún se le podría mejorar mucho, sobre todo el mismo problema que se nota en casi todas las ciudades de la costa Perúana, tarrejar y pintar el costado de los edificios, especialmente si tienen más de dos de pisos porque ya se empieza a notar lo feo que se ven asi. Por lo demas se ve una ciudad bastante limpia y cuidada.


----------



## GreenUrbano (Aug 17, 2005)

pintoresca ciudad


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Sì q bien se ve Tacna, a mejorado mucho. Gracias Filter


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Tacna esta super, excelentes fotos, se ve bien verde la ciudad.


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

Muy BACAN se ve las fotos de la ciudad de TACNA.. me gustaron las fotos de la Alameda


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy buenas fotos....... Tiene mucho comercio, y zonas bien cuidadas......hay progreso, dicho sea de paso, es primera vez que se muestra a esta ciudad con mucho detalle.......


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Sky creo que amerita otra reuna de foristas, me doy cuenta que nunca hemos posteado los negocios de Trujillo asi al detalle como lo ha hecho Filter con Tacna, de hecho creo que es parte de la modernidad de una ciudad.Y Trujillo no ha mostrado eso,a profundidad. Nos falto hacerlo


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

libidito said:


> Sky creo que amerita otra reuna de foristas, me doy cuenta que nunca hemos posteado los negocios de Trujillo asi al detalle como lo ha hecho Filter con Tacna, de hecho creo que es parte de la modernidad de una ciudad.Y Trujillo no ha mostrado eso,a profundidad. Nos falto hacerlo


Muy cierto lo que dices...nunca nos hemos interesado en mostrar la parte comercial...solo hemos mostrado negocios que tienen edificios interesantes, como Merpisa de Larco, por ejemplo.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

quedemos pues...!!!!

algo que estoy notando es la llegada de muchos nuevos foristas de todas o muchas otras ciudades que no sean la capital peruana, y activos, siempre posteando...

han llegado de chiclayo, mas de arequipa, mas trujillanos, por ahi retoman la actividad, uno del cusco, piuranos, etc........

que bueno ver todo esto, y sobretodo, que se lleva un nivel de debate e intercambio de datos con la mejor cordura


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:'(

Cierrenlo, ver un thread de Filter es demasiado.


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

:lock: :toilet:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

uke:uke:uke: realmente asqueante tener que leer tanta basura de la pagina anterior

:evil::evil::evil:

pura ...

:toilet::toilet::toilet:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

OLD... Y encima con malos recuerdos... Esto ya fue...


----------

